# Praline Yams



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

I just noticed that I posted this in a thread a while back, but never made it an official recipe.

We eat this as a side, but it could easily be a dessert.  This is a sweet indulgence that we make for holiday meals.  Rob's dad got it off a can of yams (sweet potatoes) and he made it every holiday, now that he's gone, I carry on the tradition.  I usually double the recipe and it fits nicely in a 9x13 pan.

This makes a sweet and crunchy top on the yams.

40 oz. can cut yams, drained (any brand will do)

1/2 c. chopped pecans
1/2 c. coconut (optional)
1/2 c. firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 c. flour
1/4 c. butter, melted 

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Place yams in greased 2 quart casserole or baking dish (8x8 works well) Cutting up any larger pieces. In small bowl combine remaining ingredients, blend well. Sprinkle over yams. Bake 30 minutes or until bubbly, and top is crunchy.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I just noticed that I posted this in a thread a while back, but never made it an official recipe.
> 
> We eat this as a side, but it could easily be a dessert. This is a sweet indulgence that we make for holiday meals. Rob's dad got it off a can of yams (sweet potatoes) and he made it every holiday, now that he's gone, I carry on the tradition. I usually double the recipe and it fits nicely in a 9x13 pan.
> 
> ...


 Thanks BC it will be on our table and I know I'll have to elbow someone to get some 
kades


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 15, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I just noticed that I posted this in a thread a while back, but never made it an official recipe.
> 
> We eat this as a side, but it could easily be a dessert. This is a sweet indulgence that we make for holiday meals. Rob's dad got it off a can of yams (sweet potatoes) and he made it every holiday, now that he's gone, I carry on the tradition. I usually double the recipe and it fits nicely in a 9x13 pan.
> 
> ...


Are the yams in this recipe the same as kumara, the orange-y fleshed sweet potato? On the rare occasion that the word yam is mentioned here it refers to a different sort of yam used in West Indian and African cookery and really only available in the UK in shops catering to West Indian cooks. (Confusingly they are sometimes referred to as sweet potatoes)


----------



## Katie H (Dec 16, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Are the yams in this recipe the same as kumara, the orange-y fleshed sweet potato? On the rare occasion that the word yam is mentioned here it refers to a different sort of yam used in West Indian and African cookery and really only available in the UK in shops catering to West Indian cooks. (Confusingly they are sometimes referred to as sweet potatoes)



Mad Cook, I made these for Thanksgiving and used canned sweet potatoes with complete success.  I plan to make them for Christmas dinner, too, but instead of using canned potatoes I will use fresh potatoes that will be par cooked.  The canned ones were delicious but a little too soft for my taste.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Are the yams in this recipe the same as kumara, the orange-y fleshed sweet potato? On the rare occasion that the word yam is mentioned here it refers to a different sort of yam used in West Indian and African cookery and really only available in the UK in shops catering to West Indian cooks. (Confusingly they are sometimes referred to as sweet potatoes)



Yes, these are the orange flesh sweet potato.


----------

